# CAR CLUB JACKETS AND PATCHES



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

do they supy the jackets too or just the patches


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Skim said:


> do they supy the jackets too or just the patches


 X2:yes:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

these dudes got it all! just ask about tommy, he knows his shit when it comes to this jacket game! 562 706-7158 there off washington and the 605 fwy hit em up with any of your club gear! T&T GARAGE TTT!


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

are they on layitlow or do we have to call them...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

harborarea310 said:


> these dudes got it all! just ask about tommy, he knows his shit when it comes to this jacket game! 562 706-7158 there off washington and the 605 fwy hit em up with any of your club gear! T&T GARAGE TTT!


 also do they ship outta state?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes they ship out, I always liked those Islanders CC jackets


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Is this the same guy that makes the impala jackets from seat inserts and old school patches from year correct material?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

COOL DUDES THEY NO THER SHIT GOOD MEETING U GUYS


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

plank said:


> Is this the same guy that makes the impala jackets from seat inserts and old school patches from year correct material?


:thumbsup:NEW SPOT SAME TOMMY JUST A LIL FALL OUT W/ OLD PARTNER.. CALL THE NUMBER TELL EM YOU GOT THE # ON LIL THE SHIP TO JAPAN //./// ALL OVER THE WORLD!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> Yes they ship out, I always liked those Islanders CC jackets


 THEY DO THEM CLEAN ASS USO ONES TOO!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

harborarea310 said:


> :thumbsup:NEW SPOT SAME TOMMY JUST A LIL FALL OUT W/ OLD PARTNER.. CALL THE NUMBER TELL EM YOU GOT THE # ON LIL THE SHIP TO JAPAN //./// ALL OVER THE WORLD!


 im gonns call them thanks for the info


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Skim said:


> im gonns call them thanks for the info


 CALLED YESTERDAY SKIM REAL COOL GUY HIT HIM UP HOMIE HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

P.E. PREZ said:


> CALLED YESTERDAY SKIM REAL COOL GUY HIT HIM UP HOMIE HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.


 TELL EM YOU GOT THE NUMBER HERE!


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

any idea on price ranges? Doesn't have to be exact just want an idea.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

harborarea310 said:


> TELL EM YOU GOT THE NUMBER HERE!


 I DID HOMIE THANK FOR THE INFO


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ct1458 said:


> any idea on price ranges? Doesn't have to be exact just want an idea.


X2!?


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> X2!?


 HE TOLD ME STARTING AT 350,00 COME'S WITH JACKET AND PATCH WORK


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

P.E. PREZ said:


> HE TOLD ME STARTING AT 350,00 COME'S WITH JACKET AND PATCH WORK


 QUALITY WORK ! REAL LEATHER NOT PLEATHER OR VINYL, AND STRAIGHT CUSTOM WORK!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Love mine


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

thats wats up if you got one from them post your pic! repp your club jacket!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


 THAT'S NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S NICE :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:h5:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

harborarea310 said:


> OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !




GOOD INFO THANK YOU.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


dam


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

P.E. PREZ said:


> HE TOLD ME STARTING AT 350,00 COME'S WITH JACKET AND PATCH WORK


Lots of options will change prices too, depending on amount of patches. Ours run a little small, go up a size


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Lots of options will change prices too, depending on amount of patches. Ours run a little small, go up a size


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> Love mine


 whutz good homie!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

fesboogie said:


> whutz good homie!!!


What it dew Fes! How you doin big homie? Congrats on the chapter out there homie! Hows my regal?


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

T&T GARAGE, THE PLACE TO GO,,,,,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB SAID IT, TA'DOW


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


harborarea310 said:


> OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

TTT FOR T & T GARAGE,,,,,,TA'DOW


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard 250 with pacthes??is that true???


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> i heard 250 with pacthes??is that true???


 only one way to find out , call the #


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

good thread, looks like a great product! TTT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Tommy is the man!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice, was just researching before I saw this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

where them pics at fellaz post your jackets


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:around: WHERE THA PICS OF THEM TIGHT ASS JACKETS!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

NEED THE NUMBER TO SHOP!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

harborarea310 said:


> OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !


:nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TTT for the homie Tommy aka Patches and Tul

T&T Garage! "IF YOU LOVE YOUR CAR YOU'LL LOVE OUR JACKETS"
(CHAIN STITCH & CHENILLE)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is this the same guy that was at the Torres Empire car show LA convention center?


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

these dudes get down.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

harborarea310 said:


> OK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN IN THIS LIFESTYLE " LOWRIDING" KNOW THIS MAN MR. TOMMY DOWN IN PARAMOUNT,CA .NOW FOR YOU THAT DONT KNOW OF HIM OR HEARD OF HIM MOST LIKELY SEEN HIS WORK IN THE CUSTOM AUTOMOBILE,MOTORCYLE SCENE... WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO PUT YOU GUYS UP ON GAME .. TOMMY HAS MAOVE TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.. HE LINKED UP WITH A MR TUL. TO BRING TO THE SCENE T&T GARAGE LIKE I SAID THERE ON SOME NEW SHIT, STILL HAVE THE VINTAGE STUFF BUT LAYITLOW LET ME TELL YOU I JUST PICKED UP MY JACKET FROM THEM AND THESE CATS WERE LIKE CHECK THIS PATCH OUT AND HITTING ME WITH THE " BET YOU NEVER SEEN THIS PATCH WELL LAYITLOW GET AT THEM T&T GARAGE 562 706-7158 OR 562 536-6260 LET EM KNOW YOU GOT THE NEW # ON LAYITLOW WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE SOME OF THE OLD STUFF POST SUM PICS !


Im about to check out the pricing on these . nice workuffin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*FACT CHECK*

No disrespect *harborarea310* 

But fact check
Fact There is no jacket company named t&t garage the company you’re talking about on Washington blvd in Whittier is Billyroc stitching, name soon to change again address may change to.
Fact all the pictures you are posting are from logostwo.com web site not cool
Fact Billyroc jackets start at 350.00 logostwo start at 295.00 both include back patch and front patch name and a couple arm patches. Price may change on the size of jacket or change because of size of patches this pricing should be good up to xxlg. Logostwo clickers start at 325.00
Fact both use Canadian wool and real leather in there letterman style jackets
Fact you can go into logostwo Tuesday thru Thursday 11:00 to 5:00 to try on a jacket get a quote and tour shop. or order by email and you will see a mock-up of your jacket before production
Fact Billyroc’s you need to call for an appointment
Fact Billyroc does in house chain stitching, and chenille sewing, and out sources embroidery and silk screening
Fact logostwo does in house chain stitching, chenille sewing, auto embroidery and silk screening. One stop club services
Fact Billyroc does make an all leather jacket with interior lining and numbers with matching interior colors very heavy but great for throwing over the steering wheel for shows JMO
Fact logostwo works with Greenspans where you can pick up one of their jackets and bring over to logostwo and have all your patches designed and applied to your jacket and get the price as if you bought the jacket from logostwo for your patch work.
Fact both company’s ship to Japan and world wide
Fact logostwo does many of the local motorcycle clubs. two patch, social and 1%er vest
FACT logostwo has been at the same location for over 35 years and supports many lowrider, ink & iron and rock a billy shows
Fact to learn more about logostwo visit www.logostwo.com Respect to layitlow and all those who support there great blog to the layitlow life style


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Tommy is the MAN! so where ever he goes to work for, the lowrider world will follow, I've been catching him at different car functions for years, and not just lowrider get togethers either, so Tommy will always have my vote.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Got mine through http://coloradoletterjacket.com/LetterJacket.html

$230 custom fitted with patches, jacket and embroidery.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Got mine through http://coloradoletterjacket.com/LetterJacket.html
> 
> $230 custom fitted with patches, jacket and embroidery.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

WHERE CAN I GET PATCHES MADE?


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*PATCHES*

WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


> Got mine through http://coloradoletterjacket.com/LetterJacket.html
> 
> $230 custom fitted with patches, jacket and embroidery.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

All the info is in the first post


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Tommy is the MAN! so where ever he goes to work for, the lowrider world will follow, I've been catching him at different car functions for years, and not just lowrider get togethers either, so Tommy will always have my vote.


X2 TOMMY AND TWO MAKING MY JACKET RIGHT NOW


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Got mine through http://coloradoletterjacket.com/LetterJacket.html
> 
> $230 custom fitted with patches, jacket and embroidery.


 don't mix apples and oranges there is no ol'skool chain stitching on this jacket , respect Anarchy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Got mine through http://coloradoletterjacket.com/LetterJacket.html
> 
> $230 custom fitted with patches, jacket and embroidery.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*FACE BOOK*

http://www.facebook.com/Logostwo

www.logostwo.com



ttt


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

ANARCHY said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Logostwo
> 
> www.logostwo.com
> 
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...58757981.56549.100000640767463&type=1&theater


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

stitching!! c'mon it aint a dress..i didnt even know about stitching till i read this!!


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

just off the wall what did you know about patch making before you heard about chain stitching ? :bowrofl:Respect Anarchy


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

red chev said:


> stitching!! c'mon it aint a dress..i didnt even know about stitching till i read this!!


:roflmao:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR TOMMY AND TWO AND THEM BAD ASS JACKETS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> TTT FOR TOMMY AND TWO AND THEM BAD ASS JACKETS


TOMMY AND TUL :thumbsup:


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*SHOWTIME*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...58757981.56549.100000640767463&type=1&theater 

ttt www.logostwo.com

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...57981.56549.100000640767463&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

how much for a jacket like that showtime one? pm me


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> how much for a jacket like that showtime one? pm me


contact www.logostwo.com 
562-634-3009
tell them you picked up the # from lil


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ANARCHY said:


> don't mix apples and oranges there is no ol'skool chain stitching on this jacket , respect Anarchy


Sorry brother, just re read the thread....didnt mean to thread jack...I just thought it was a thread about all jackets. Didnt mean to impede on your business. 

Respect


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Sorry brother, just re read the thread....didnt mean to thread jack...I just thought it was a thread about all jackets. Didnt mean to impede on your business.
> 
> Respect


Hope this blog is open to all jacket and patch makers the more the more choices for all LIL members. Respect, Anarchy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ANARCHY said:


> Hope this blog is open to all jacket and patch makers the more the more choices for all LIL members. Respect, Anarchy


:thumbsup:


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*CAR CLUB JACKETS*


























WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM







MAJESTICS

















​


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

working on this right now but have problem with the stupid companie... the guy is weird he changed the price 3-4 times and at the end he didnt accept paypal or credit card... (money order or western union only) it was for a 30 jackets order fuck that i will not send all that money by western union....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANARCHY said:


> View attachment 438055
> 
> 
> showtime jacket and patched up from www.logostwo.com 562-634-3009


is this style called chenille?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

408models said:


> is this style called chenille?


yes it is


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

cool thanks 

any one know a estimate of what something like that goes for?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

408models said:


> cool thanks
> 
> any one know a estimate of what something like that goes for?


i had a quote for a wool jacket with leather sleeves front and back patches it was 205$ plus shipping but that was for like 30 jackets


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

Showtime is chenille and chaine stitiching both old school style by hand not by auto machine same as is majestics both old school.
luxurious is being none by auto machine that is the only way you can give a discount by doing more then one jacket at a time. old school is done by one person one machine dosen't matter if you are doing 1 or a 100 you can only do each jacket in the same amount of time there for the price would be the same. unless you want to keep yourself busy and set up to do only one club and guarantee yourself work for a month or two. best thing to do is set up a pkg deal for your club with your chapter prez where each member gets the same price so when you add a member he gets the same deal as the og guy's who may order 3 or four at at a time and get it in 2 to 3 weekk JMO. No one does a car jacket with real wool and leather with sleeve and back patch made in the USA with old school sewing for for less then 295.00. Respect Anarchy


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*CAR CLUB JACKET*







WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM​ DIRECT CHENILLE TO JACKECT NO PATCH CLICK TO INLARGE


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*CAR CLUB JERSEY*

JACKET






O'L OLD SCHOOL CHAIN STITCHING DIRECT 
WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM







PATCHED UP JERSEY. CLICK TO INLARGE
WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM























​


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

GREENSPAN'S PATCHED UP
WWW.LOGOSTWO.CO


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

I PICKED UP MY JACKET TODAY FROM TOMMY AND TUL SHOP.. I DIDNT GO WITH THE REAL INTERIOR FOR THE INSIDE LINING. DECIDED TO GO WITH THE BURGUNDY SILK BECAUSE IT WONT BE AS HEAVY. I ALSO ADDED THE MANUAL OF MY CAR AND THATS THE ACTUAL TAG FROM MY CAR WITH REAL INFO .IM REALLY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS. THANKS TOMMY AND TUL. I WILL BE GOING BACK FOR SURE TO DO ANOTHER JACKET.


















































SORRY FOR THE MESSED UP PICS. ITS A CELL PHONE CAMERA


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THEY MADE THE WOOL JACKET ALSO. I PICKED THE COLORS BLACK N GREY WITH THE( BURGUNDY INSIDE LINER -COLOR OF MY CAR). WANTED MORE OF A WOOL COAT WITH A LONGER CUT THAN A LETTERMAN STYLE JACKET. EVERYTHING YOU SEE WAS DONE FROM SCRATCH AT THEYRE SHOP. THANKS AGAIN TOMMY AND TUL :thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Tommy and Tuu, are real members of the lowrider community.... PERIOD. Lowrider car shows, they're there, lowrider bbq's, they're there, car swapmeets, they're there,,, So there ain't no Scooby Doo mystery where, me and my peoples are going to do business with.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Tommy and Tuu, are real members of the lowrider community.... PERIOD. Lowrider car shows, they're there, lowrider bbq's, they're there, car swapmeets, they're there,,, So there ain't no Scooby Doo mystery where, me and my peoples are going to do business with.


 :yes: IVE KNOWN TUL FOR 20 YEARS AND HES BEEN A REAL SOLID HOMIE. TOMMY, I JUST MET COUPLE YEARS BACK AND HE TOO IS SOLID. GOOD PEEPS RIGHT THERE TO DO BUSINESS WITH.


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*CAR CLUB JACKETS HATS JERSEYS*




















HIGH CLASS www.logostwo.com


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

SHOWTIME www.logostwo.com


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS www.logostwo.com


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

CAR CLUB JACKETS HATS JERSEY'S








SOUTHSIDE NEW ERA HATS FOR THE DUB SHOW 






www.logostwo.com
BB JERSEY​


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

USO JACKETS PATCHED UP WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM 562-634-3009


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:TTT:worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*Kazu from Japan giving LogosTwo the thumbs up on his custom made varsity wool body, leather sleeves jacket with full size chenille, Sewed direct to the jacket center pieces patch that was made just for him and his club.
click to inlarge
www.logostwo.com*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Same here* :rofl:


red chev said:


> stitching!! c'mon it aint a dress..i didnt even know about stitching till i read this!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:*TTT 
luv the LogosTwo product Ill hit em'up *


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

Familia patched up
logostwo.com


----------



## dfgws (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this the same guy that makesBeats by Dr. Dre Tour the impala jackets from seat inserts and old school patches from year correct material?


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

BEST OF FRIENDS READY FOR PARTY TIME
www.logostwo.com


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

BAD ASS SEWING DIRECT TO JACKET NO PATCH TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
www.logostwo.com


----------



## ANARCHY (Dec 18, 2011)

*LOS*



























AMAZING WORK FROM LOGOSTWO.COM GREENSPANS JACKET OLD SCHOOL CHAIN STITCHED DIRECT BY LOGOS SEWING ARTIST TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big props to the homies!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Anybody has a Dickies jacket done up? Thinkin of havin one done.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I've gotta get me one of these


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Big Mike 805 (Jun 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Any dickies jackets then??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

How much for Cadillac and Felix patches that go on the sleeves?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

i wanted to order my jacket, who s the contact on here :thumbsup: gracias in advance


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr.Stranger, is that a clicker with a hood? If so where do i get one?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just placed my order for a jacket


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Just placed my order for a jacket


With who ?....I send pms and emails to this thread holder and no response..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Augie.Majestics said:


> i wanted to order my jacket, who s the contact on here :thumbsup: gracias in advance







I ordered my jacket last week. I went thru Tommy and Tul. If u wanna use them this is there numbers... Tul 1(562)706-7158 or Tommys number is 1(562)536-6260..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

blackonblack64 said:


> With who ?....I send pms and emails to this thread holder and no response..




Tommy and Tul don't come on here.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tommy and Tul are off the 605 fwy , Telegraph exit. 
Address is 9841 Alburtis in the city of Santa Fe Springs.
Contact numbers are: Tommy 1(562)536-6260
Tul 1(562)706-7158...
They took care of me. Don't Fuck around and get shit done quick.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry bout the quality of the pics but jacket looks better in person.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>



nice!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Cartoon Version...


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

I sent an email to logostwo ..no reply ?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> nice!!


Thanx. :thumbsup:
Got to sport it this past weekend


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be posting up pics that I got this weekend from Tul and Tommy D.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tommy D getting busy....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Real nice bro, but it seems like you forgot a few numbers in the sleeve.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Real nice bro, but it seems like you forgot a few numbers in the sleeve.





LOL. I'm not done with it. Plus u can't see the other sleeve....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NEED A JACKET BRO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS DA TICKET?? PM ME


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> NEED A JACKET BRO







Wattup Big Al...:wave:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

The homies Tommy n Tul be putting it down...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


I like that. How much for one like this. Please pm me.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I NEED A GOOD A HOOK UP WITH JACKETS..


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Is jacketman still in business gardena message me if he is


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

were is the contact info can anybody pm me with info thanks


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


damn that collar is hard:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Ill be the millionth one to ask....
Who makes these??? Who has their email? Do i have to get the clicker from greenspams or they have that too?


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Ill be the millionth one to ask....
> Who makes these??? Who has their email? Do i have to get the clicker from greenspams or they have that too?



Good luck homie I wanted to order a few jackets and Ive called multiple times and left voicemails, still no call back!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Ill be the millionth one to ask....
> Who makes these??? Who has their email? Do i have to get the clicker from greenspams or they have that too?[/QUOTE
> Ask for Tul. 562 706-7158. He's the man to talk to regarding all your jacket questions.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> The homies Tommy n Tul be putting it down...





Yes they do John. 
Your guys jackets came out sick Bro.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> I like that. How much for one like this. Please pm me.





Chucky-LL said:


> I NEED A GOOD A HOOK UP WITH JACKETS..





cobrakarate said:


> Is jacketman still in business gardena message me if he is





spanks82regal said:


> were is the contact info can anybody pm me with info thanks





dogbonekustoms said:


> Ill be the millionth one to ask....
> Who makes these??? Who has their email? Do i have to get the clicker from greenspams or they have that too?





doughboy93 said:


> Good luck homie I wanted to order a few jackets and Ive called multiple times and left voicemails, still no call back!





fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


















I'm sorry everyone. I'm not the one that makes these jackets. I've been getting a lot of PM'S but like I told everyone , I'm not the one making them. I got my jacket done thru Tul and Tommy D. All the pics I posted are all jackets that they made or they sent me pics to my phone for me to post them up. They do not go on here. Once again, they do not log on to Layitlow. I was just helping them by posting pics of there great work. 
Here are there numbers.... Tul 1(562) 706-7158
Tommy D number is 1(562) 536-6260.... 
Just tell them Angel from Stylistics gave u there number. Good luck....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm not the one that makes these jackets. I've been getting a lot of PM'S but like I told everyone , I'm not yhe one making them. I got my jacket done thru Tul and Tommy D. All the pics I posted are all jackets that they made or they sent me pics to my phone for me to post them up. They do not go on here. Once again, they do not log on to Layitlow. I was just helping them by posting pics of there great work.
> Here are there numbers.... Tul 1(562) 706-7158
> Tommy D number is 1(562) 536-6260....
> Just tell them Angel from Stylistics gave u there number. Good luck....












There address is 9841 Alburtis in the city of Santa Fe Springs. Off the 605 Fwy...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> dogbonekustoms said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be the millionth one to ask....
> ...


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> There address is 9841 Alburtis in the city of Santa Fe Springs. Off the 605 Fwy...


:thumbsup: Thanks for putting the homies info on here. I talked to Tul yesterday to check on here once in a while.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Getting my jacket shipped to me today


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

how much are the jackets


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

U knoooow


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks for putting the homies info on here. I talked to Tul yesterday to check on here once in a while.





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tripps said:


> how much are the jackets






Prices vary.. u would have to call and tell them what u want...
Here's Tommy D number 1(562)536-6260
Tul number is 1(562)706-7158
Good luck....


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Real Chop... The Game would look good in Jackets....


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THEY CHANGED LOCATION. NEW ADDRESS IS 1040 S GERHART
COMMERCE, CA 90022.
NUMBER IS STILL THE SAME 1(562)706-7158. ASK FOR TUL


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

www.logostwo.com same address over 35 years


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I need to put an order in.... Jackets are Firme!!!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's mine just got it from logostwo there the business
View attachment 628131
View attachment 628131


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

1BADLAC said:


> Here's mine just got it from logostwo there the business
> View attachment 628131
> View attachment 628131
> View attachment 628132


Looks bad ass bro!!! Love the Black and Gold!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Question for anyone out there, what is the best way to clean these letterman jacketss? I heard they could not dry clean as there is a possibility that the color of the jacket may bleed into the leather sleeves. 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

BigCeez said:


> Question for anyone out there, what is the best way to clean these letterman jacketss? I heard they could not dry clean as there is a possibility that the color of the jacket may bleed into the leather sleeves.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated


work with your local dry cleaner that see's a lot of school letterman jackets


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

join the the #1 car club jacket shop in cali


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

*Majestics 50th*

:thumbsup:TTT







www.logostwo.com


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

t- screen printed by www.logostwo.com


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

*MAJESTICS VEGAS*


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

*throwing the M*

FELIX throwing the M click to in large








WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

click to in large


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

click to in large


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

friend or foe said:


> FELIX throwing the M click to in large
> 
> View attachment 631986
> 
> WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM


:nicoderm: firme holmes


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

HITTING HARD 








click to in large


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

patchit-up www.logostwo.com


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

www.logostwo.com









click to in large


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## MR HANDS (Apr 18, 2013)

nice


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

G- LYTE flying new colors


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

But fact check
Fact There is no jacket company named t&t garage the company you’re talking about on Washington blvd in Whittier is Billyroc stitching, name soon to change again address may change to.
Fact all the pictures you are posting are from logostwo.com web site not cool
Fact Billyroc jackets start at 350.00 logostwo start at 295.00 both include back patch and front patch name and a couple arm patches. Price may change on the size of jacket or change because of size of patches this pricing should be good up to xxlg. Logostwo clickers start at 325.00
Fact both use Canadian wool and real leather in there letterman style jackets
Fact you can go into logostwo Tuesday thru Thursday 11:00 to 5:00 to try on a jacket get a quote and tour shop. or order by email and you will see a mock-up of your jacket before production
Fact Billyroc’s you need to call for an appointment
Fact Billyroc does in house chain stitching, and chenille sewing, and out sources embroidery and silk screening
Fact logostwo does in house chain stitching, chenille sewing, auto embroidery and silk screening. One stop club services
Fact Billyroc does make an all leather jacket with interior lining and numbers with matching interior colors very heavy but great for throwing over the steering wheel for shows JMO
Fact logostwo works with Greenspans where you can pick up one of their jackets and bring over to logostwo and have all your patches designed and applied to your jacket and get the price as if you bought the jacket from logostwo for your patch work.
Fact both company’s ship to Japan and world wide
Fact logostwo does many of the local motorcycle clubs. two patch, social and 1%er vest
FACT logostwo has been at the same location for over 35 years and supports many lowrider, ink & iron and rock a billy shows
Fact to learn more about logostwo visit www.logostwo.com Respect to layitlow and all those who support there great blog to the layitlow life style


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

? Nice


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

new patch !!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

WWW.LACHAINGANGBOYZ.COM


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B59Q_rQbkkk


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

SHOUT OUT TO USO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT






WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey what happened to Jacketman. He did my jacket and I love it. message me.


----------



## friend or foe (Mar 13, 2013)

WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM IF YOUR READY


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

They do it all. Logos Two is worldwide. www.logostwo.com


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

*Store Location
*8136 E. Rosecrans Ave.
Paramount, Ca. 90723
*Shop Days and Hours*
Monday – Friday: 9:00am – 5:00pm
Saturday and Sunday: CLOSED
If you have any questions about our company or services feel free to call or e-mail our shop we will be more than happy to help.
*Phone: (562) 634-3009
**E-mail: [email protected]
**WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM*


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

*
Store Location
8136 E. Rosecrans Ave.
Paramount, Ca. 90723**
Shop Days and Hours
Monday – Friday: 9:00am – 5:00pm
Saturday and Sunday: CLOSED
If you have any questions about our company or services feel free to call or e-mail our shop we will be more than happy to help.
Phone: (562) 634-3009
E-mail: [email protected]
WWW.LOGOSTWO.COM*


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

www.logostwo.com :thumbsup:


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

Need us to mock up your next jacket or jersey? Stop by www.LogosTwo.com


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:
My RollerZ Only Letterman Jacket
Patches done by LogosTwo!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

friend or foe said:


> But fact check
> Fact There is no jacket company named t&t garage the company you’re talking about on Washington blvd in Whittier is Billyroc stitching, name soon to change again address may change to.
> Fact all the pictures you are posting are from logostwo.com web site not cool
> Fact Billyroc jackets start at 350.00 logostwo start at 295.00 both include back patch and front patch name and a couple arm patches. Price may change on the size of jacket or change because of size of patches this pricing should be good up to xxlg. Logostwo clickers start at 325.00
> ...


Any pics of these jackets ???

aRE THESE THE 1'S MADE WITH THE INTERIOR INSERTS & CONVERTIBLE TOP MATERIAL ???


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

need a jacket made


----------



## emmaastone007 (May 25, 2021)

I also use patches for my jackets and hats. I bought patches from Elegant Patches, They have very good quality patches in low cost.


----------



## emmaastone007 (May 25, 2021)

The custom chenille patches are ideal for classy, simple, and elegant designs. And while the most common type of chenille patches represents the accomplishment or involvement, these classy patches carry a lot more weight than what may appear on the outside.


----------



## newamericanstore (Sep 28, 2021)

friend or foe said:


> View attachment 635375


Do You Wont this Jacket Please Order Now


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

They got a website?


----------

